# Neca 2014



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Whose going? It's in Chicago this year.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Whose going? It's in Chicago this year.


Not me, they don't like my kind there.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Chicago... No thanks.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm . . . pizza




(not the good NY kind tho)


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I will be there for the 70E class Saturday morning and at the show on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I will be there for the 70E class Saturday morning and at the show on Sunday and Monday.


Have a link for the class? I'd love to go, if I'm not too late


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

You can look at the info here. It looks like the online registration is closed and you would have to call to see if there is space available. 
There is also a second one in the afternoon about the changes for the 2015 version of 70E. 
Jim Dollard is one of the instructors for both of the classes, and he has done an excellant job at other classes I have attended where he was the instructor.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Whose going? It's in Chicago this year.


Did you go? How was it? :001_huh:


----------

